# Pay Pal in S.A.



## Rock Mauritius Radio (23/10/14)

Hello members. I have decided that I will order all of my juices from the vendors in this forum because they are located in South Africa because of the location and prices. I hope the shipping time is shorter compared to ordering from other countries. I have visited all of the vendor's sites that are listed in this forum, but I see none to my knowledge accept Pay Pal. So I was wondering if Pay Pal's policy is the same as here in Mauritius? We can use their service to pay for products and services, but we cannot accept payments with Pay Pal.


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

Rock Mauritius Radio said:


> Hello members. I have decided that I will order all of my juices from the vendors in this forum because they are located in South Africa because of the location and prices. I hope the shipping time is shorter compared to ordering from other countries. I have visited all of the vendor's sites that are listed in this forum, but I see none to my knowledge accept Pay Pal. So I was wondering if Pay Pal's policy is the same as here in Mauritius? We can use their service to pay for products and services, but we cannot accept payments with Pay Pal.



In SA you can accept payment via PayPal, but only one bank in SA, First National. If vendor doesn't have a First National bank account, then its of no use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

